# New Rig!



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Do DJ/park riders call their bikes rigs too? or is that a DH/FR thing...

-------Warning, I'm a story teller... New bike is at the bottom, just skip to the last section with my build plans if you don't like stories------

anywho, been dirtjumping a while now, nothing too much, but I want to take it to the next level. I've been riding a 4" travel slopestyle bike, and coming from DH, i think it made it a bit easier. I love the bike, been jumping it real good. Don't have any complaints there.

However, When i was headed to college, I wanted a nice cheap little commuter that I didn't care if it got stolen. My bros bike got stolen at college, I've heard tons of stories of bikes turning up missing.. etc, so my bud was dumping an old Iron Horse Porter dirt jumper, really cheap. I thought, eh why not? It was my first hardtail, really heavy, burly, and basic. It gets me to class well, really well, but does a lot more too.

I was working on downgrading my full DH bike to a 6" Freeride bike so I can take more advantage of the trails in the area, so my other bike was out of commission for a while. During these few weeks my dirtjumper and me bonded. I took it too the small baby jumps I built across the street. It's so much fun to jump. but I also stated taking adventures on my way home from class. I'd hit every stair in sight, I found some nice drops.. etc. I even started exploring town, Got bigger and bigger and recently hit about a 4.5' drop to flat.

I was nervous to start, I'm used to my suspension. Mmm Mmm I love me some suspension, but the stiff rear end, and 80mm of travel up front grew on me quickly. (hot damn I'm really dragging this out. Sorry, I'm a story teller.) Street riding is tons of fun, a lot more fun on a hardtail than on a fully. Anywho, recently found a new local shop with an awesome owner. The shop is a NS dealer and he's always showing me the new frames he gets in, and talks about it all, but being a poor college kid, i always kinda blew it off like "haha sick, but I can't afford it."

Well recently NS closed out some old frames, and after listing my old hardtail, I figured I could make it work... I bought a new frame, and it came in today. I really don't think I've been this stoked in a long time. The frame I got is technically an Octane One Void, raw frame. Octane One is an offshoot of NS from what I've heard, and the frame is exactly the same as a suburban, but a bit lighter. It's got a gold tint to it though, so sick looking.

Build goes as followed

Frame:Octane One Void
Fork: Lowered Fox Talas 36 (80mm travel)
Stem: Raw NS stem
Bars: At first, black gravity bars, but upgrading to some NS Riser bars when I get the money
Grips: Sensus Swayze's
Wheels: Unlabeled black wheels off my old bike
Cranks: Deity BMX style cranks
Rear brake only
Kenda K-Rad tires
Deity plastic pedals

Thinking raw frame, blue cranks, blue bars, purple swayze grips, and purple chain, but might just go white chain and white grips...

pics:

Classic Gun Bike pose. I look r'tarded. It was a silly pose for my friends Instagram... we be mad hipsters yo! but seriously, I look stupid.









some more from my crappy ole phone

























I'll keep ya'll posted as the build pogresses. I should be ordering cranks and getting the fork on tomorrow.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

Kewl man

Personally I'd shoot for a tuxedo bike concept with the finish on that frame...as much chrome, black and white stuff as possible

Edit : I know you weren't asking for build opinions, I just felt like giving some unsolicited advice because, well, its the internet and I know all there is to know


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

that is a sexy bloody frame. Look forward to seeing that finished, yeah black and white on chrome goes so so well. Good luck buddy


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*She's Done!*

Had to dip because the blue cranks were on sale, and the purp chainguide was the best looking one in store (and cheap) but I'm happy with it. The bars used to be a dark blue, but we rawed them... Sickest bars ever.









Had to swap the Talas (I would have had to order whole new internals to lower it) for a domain, which Nick at Ratking bikes lowered to 90mm for me. White seat is sick, limited edition. Swapping the one red grip out for another purple one. This bike rips! It's so much fun! can't wait for the snow to melt so I can ride dirt and not just street.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks good! Got me thinking again about going singlespeed with my bank.


----------

